# Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales - added a few pics



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Guess this can kind of be my 'journal' for the fall horse sales...I'll post here anytime I have something to add...this time next month I'll have pics to share! 

They had the select yearling sales in New York Mon and Tues and the sale was up in every way, lots of quality horses selling for good prices.

I sure hope that carries over into the fall sales! The biggest thoroughbred yearling sale is held in September. This year there are 4,319 yearlings in the sale, 6 books, 13 days. This is actually down, as last year they had 4,857 cataloged.

I love the Sept sale. The first book is the 'select' horses, and that's when the bidding wars can get deep in the pockets. However, a lot of the horses also come from the latter books. 
3yo stars from the 2009 Sept sale included 2011 Kentucky Derby winner,
Animal Kingdom who was in the 2nd or 3rd book last year, I happened to get pics of him coming up to the sales pavillion. Shackleford, the Preakness winner was in the first book, I can still remember coming up to his consignor EARLY one morning, sun was in a lousy place couldn't get a good spot where shadows of his ears didn't linger on the top of his neck. and he wasn't interested in standing for pics anyway, he wanted the grass LOL
Belmont stakes winner, Ruler on Ice also came from the Sept sale, I also want to say 2nd or 3rd book as I believe he came up to the sale pavillion about the same time as Animal Kingdom.

It's just an exciting sale, so many BEAUTIFUL horses that leave you dreamy!!!! The farms spend all summer getting these horses 'perfected' for these sales. It's a lot of hard work, and dedication on the grooms part.

I've been going to the Sept sale since 2004 when a friend asked me to get pictures of a colt. I was instantly hooked! I went to browse for the fun of it, get pics of horses while they were being shown. 
I've worked for someone the past 3 years. IN 2009 me and a friend were paid a nice fee to photograph and upload a picture of EVERY horse in the first book, and extra for any others....418 horses in two days....WHEW!!! It was a riot! But we got it done and got them up BEFORE the sale started! 
Last year I did it for the media outlet I've been doing some work for. I'll be covering the sale again for them. I'd do it even if I wasnt' paid, simply because it's something I love, and I think it's a healthy addiction :wink:

Here's a link to the sales catalogs if anyone is interested:
http://apps.keeneland.com/livesales/Book.asp?saleid=71

How do I choose which horses to photograph? 
I'll be combing the catalog making a list of horses I am interested in as well as horses that might bring attention over the next few weeks, then I narrow it down to a short list, compare it to my friends list, then the weekend of the sale we listen out for talk of any horses getting lots of attention while we're there. 
I love random pics too, if a horse is out and I can get a nice representation I'll get it's pic. That....is how you get the future champs...those random pics  I'm hoping to be able to get out to the sale a little more this year but it depends...Typically I go out the day before the sale starts, then the first 2-3 days of the sale.

During the sale, I go inside the sale pavillion for the first two days, and get pics of everyone who comes in the sales ring. I'm glad they shortened the first book to 211 cause imagine standing in the back of the room with a heavy camera for more than 100 horses a night! WHEW!!! I really should invest in a monopod <one legged stand>....heh...

Last year's big seller was not a surprise at all, he sold for $4,200,000 we knew his consignors, so we had a few chances to get pics of him before he sold 




































Anyway, if you care to see the pics from last falls sale here is the link to the album:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 829313627/

Yes I could talk about this all day long. I am not a know it all about horses or pedigree's but I love them, and this is my most favorite hobby


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Fall TB sales  -*

You just take the most amazing pictures. Love them!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall TB sales  -*

Wow! :drool: I would love to have you take pic's of my horse when she foals. I bet you could get some awesome pic's of them. 

Gina


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Fall TB sales  -*

That TB is beautiful! You take amazing pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall TB sales  -*

Thanks so much :wink: I love taking pics of these beautiful animals, the sales can be soooo addicting!

Gina - I wish I lived closer, I'd definitely get pics for you!!

I love that the first book is only a little over 200 horses, makes it a little easier to skim through...plus with that many I know we'll get pics of everyone in it, of course fingers crossed that weather cooperates and nothing dramatic keeps me away!

I'm excited, because the first horse to go through is a daughter of Red Hot Bertie...I took care of Red Hot Bertie when she was a foal! She was my absolute favorite filly! I LOVED her mama too, Clever Bertie. I almost got Clever Bertie a few years ago when she was pensioned, but she had to be put down due to infirmities from EPM  It caused her to have extremely painful arthritis in her back  EPM is the reason she never saw a race track either...
She has a wonderful female family, but I never knew that until after Clever Bertie became one of my very favorites.

Red Hot Bertie's barn name was 'Bertie's Clever Cat' <she is by Tabasco Cat>, she was sooo smart and such a BIG filly too! I will have to share a story about her next time I post 

Also took care of 187's mama as well when she was a foal - Letgomyecho, and her dam, Echo Echo Echo.

I am expecting the brother to last year's sale topper to sell well this year.

I also can't get over how many more colts than fillies on my list this year!

AND

what is up with all the Unbridled's Song offspring!!! OMG! He's a successful sire, but he's not the soundest sire either....He's a 'sales' sire, his offspring do sell well.
I look for the Bernardini's and Medaglia d'Oro's to keep firing good sales totals...

Here's my list, all typed up...of course changes would be made for any 'outs/withdrawls'

Barn #1

EATON
50	A.P. Indy - Circle of Gold
61 Bernardini - Flanders Colt	Flanders last foal
151	Henrythenavigator - Call Me Fleet	Colt

RUNNYMEDE
196	Big Brown - Miss Forest City Colt

BARN # 1/6

LANES END
15 Unbridled's Song - Sweet Life Colt	(sibling to Sweet Catomine, Life Is Sweet)
27 Galileo - Adoration Colt	Born in Ireland
32 Giant's Causeway - A.P. Dream Colt
55 Street Sense - Delta Princess Filly
62 Distorted Humor - Fleet Indian Filly
64 Curlin - Friendly Michelle Colt
93 Curlin - Misty Hour Filly
109 Unbridled's Song - Runway Model	Colt
113 Unbridled's Song - Secret Status	Colt
141	Curlin - Zenith Filly
148 Bernardini - Blithe Colt
152	Unbridled's Song - Capeside Lady	Filly
183 Elusive Quality - Kobla Colt	Full brother to Quality Road
203	Curlin - Pleasant Dixie Colt

BARN #2

GAINESWAY
5	Dixie Union - Run Sarah Run Colt	Sibling to First Dude
37	Bernardini - Beautiful Pleasure Colt

THREE CHIMNEYS
31	Dynaformer - America America Colt	Full brother to Bluegrass Princess

BLUEWATER
43	Bernardini - Brandy Rose Colt
187	Tiznow - LetgomyEcho Colt	Took care of dam/granddam
192 Unbridled's Song - Maryfield Colt

MILL RIDGE
147 Street Cry - Balance Colt

BARN #3

HUNTER VALLEY
56	Ravens Pass - Dinka Raja Colt	Born in Ireland

BARN #3/4

TAYLOR MADE
9	Tapit - She Says It Best Filly
13	Medaglia d'Oro - St Lucinda Colt
22	Tiznow - Well Dressed Colt	Full brother to Well Armed, gelding, $5,179,803
25	Distorted Humor - Words of War Colt
72	Street Cry - Hollywood Wildcat Colt
81	Curlin - Lady Truffles Colt
96	Unbridled's Song - Ocean Drive Colt
101	Street Sense - Pilfer Colt
143	Giant's Causeway - Alidiva Colt
153	Street Sense - Cappucino Bay Filly	Sibling to Medaglia d'Oro
156	Unbridled's Song - Charming Colt
170	Unbridled's Song - Folklore Filly

BARN #4

VANMETER
23	Bernardini - Wind Flow Colt

PARAMOUNT
39	Smart Strike - Belva Filly

Barn #5

ELM TREE
1	Malibu Moon - Red Hot Bertie Filly	Took care of dam/granddam

DENALI
4	Distorted Humor - Rockcide Colt
11	Unbriedled's Song - Sluice Colt	Sibling to Mushka
76	Medaglia d'Oro - Ipi Tombe Filly
94	Unbridled's Song - My White Corvette	Filly	Sibling to Stardom Bound
128	Medaglia d'Oro - Temperence Gift	Filly
168	Medaglia d'Oro - Fire the Groom Filly

WOODFORD THOROUGHBREDS
34	Medaglia d'Oro - Audacious Chloe Colt
44	Unbridled's Song - Bsharpsonata Colt
133	Distorted Humor - Turko's Turn Filly	Sibling to Point Given

AIRDRIE
207	Indian Charlie - Proud Spell Filly

BARN #6

HILL N'DALE
8	Unbridled's Song - Serena's Cat Colt
17	Unbridled's Song - Take Charge Lady	Colt
74	Henrythenavigator - I'll Get Along	Colt	Sibling to Smarty Jones
77	Henrythenavigator - Jewel Princess	Colt
116	Unbridled's Song - Silvery Swan Filly	Sibling to Roman Ruler, El Corredor and Silver Tornado
139	A.P. Indy - Zaftig Filly
179	Medaglia d'Oro - Hollywood Story Filly
191 Unbridled's Song - Madcap Escapade	Colt
194	Tapit - Mining My Own Filly	Sibling to Mine That Bird


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall TB sales  -*

Well I've been lazy and haven't gone through the rest of the catalogues yet...LOL Not as much 'personal' interest in the 2nd catalog from what I did see though, but usually the best horses come from the 2nd catalog or the last few. My enjoyment is just seeing those beautiful horses anyway :wink:

So just to ramble since I am down with allergies...Another walk down memory lane 

2008 yearling sale was a great sale. The economy was in good shape as far as the thoroughbred industry was concerned.

HAVRE DE GRACE was hip #172 that year, she is now a 4yo filly who is at the top of her ranks, and will be racing the boys the first time in her life this weekend at Saratoga racecourse in the Woodward stakes! 'If' she were to win, she'd be the 2nd female to ever win that race! The only other winner was 3yo champ/Horse of the Year Rachel Alexandra in 2009 :wink: 
It would also put Havre as a top contender for 2011 Horse of the Year :wink: Won't get ahead of ourselves yet of course, but the possibilities...
She is by Saint Liam who sadly died after siring ONE crop of foals. He was a Horse of the Year, and is clearly well represented by this beautiful girl.

My friend and I were browsing around just photographing horses, seeing who was out and about, and ran into one of the ladies that works for Fox Hill Farm, I was a huge supporter back then and a member of their forum. She said they were REALLY interested in this one particular filly, and told us we should go see her....so we did....

Havre De Grace as a yearling 













































Of course I wish I had the camera I have now when I took those! Still I am glad we got pics of her 

One of my very favorite moments from that sale was when my friend and I were talking with a friend while he was taking a quick break before showing a colt to potential buyers...he was eating an apple and the colt wanted in on it...he was making his intentions...clear...heh
Hope these work as these are on my facebook page



























Loved that colt, his name is Arabian Desert, he sold for $1,000,000 to 
Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum/Godolphin racing stables, and raced overseas, but as far as I know he never did much on the track, which is a shame  
BTW, our friend is the broodmare manager of one of the worlds top thoroughbred farms....he oversees horses such as...ZENYATTA 

Sales can be pretty scary at times, horses act up and you never know what they'll do...here are some from the old site I used to post my pictures on

Smarty Jones colt - Backtalk actually became a decent enough racehorse, he was such a beauty though! Got loose and a potential buyer caught him!


















I really thought this pretty girl was going to hurt someone or many someones! She spent more time up in the air than any horse I've ever seen...


















































































Out of all the close calls..this is the only one I've ever seen at the sale make contact...he got the guy right on the top of his leg...dangerous colt..the others were just scared of the outside walking ring/noise/horses and weren't trying to purposefully hurt anyone that I could tell..but this colt WAS TRYING TO HURT SOMEONE.




































The bigshot Irish buyers...who used to command the sales with Sheikh Mohammed as far as bidding wars go....the Irish based Coolmore Stud/Coolmore America have been quiet the past couple of years IMO









Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum ruler of Dubai, and his wife, Princess Haya of Jordan <she is also International Equestrian Federation>, going to inspect some horses...you'd have to know them to pick them out of a crowd...true horse people and oh so casual at the sales.
Of course that day this was the only view I got LOL









Trainer Bob Baffert on the phone before bidding on a high price yearling....hmm wonder who that guy is reading the paper behind him..waiting for the same horse?









Whoever it was, it made Bob nervous! 








Oh yeah, it was just Sheikh Mohammed looking as casual as ever...and overbidding Bob on a horse..heh.

Sheikh Mohammed in the backside of the sales ring watching the sale on a tv screen...he typically bids from back here or in a private room, never in the actual pavillion. 









The first time I ever 'really' photographed in the sales pavillion..my camera at the time wasn't so great with the indoor stuff...but I made it work as much as I could.. I do feel I've come along way since then! :wink: 









It was also the year of the highest priced buyback at the Sept sale...He RNA'd for $7,700,000, I heard rumos they wanted $8,000,000 for him...<RNA- Retainer Not Attained>. 
he sold the following April for less than $2,000,000!!! They lost $5,000,000 on this horse! Sadly he's too injury prone to be of any racing good  Perfect pedigree with Horse of the Year parents too!









Okay so there's my ramble....Sometimes I think about starting a random blog for these moments..heh...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

I would follow your blog! I love looking at your pictures.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

What beautiful high strung horses! My gosh, makes me want to open a race horse barn. . . . So gorgeous! So wild!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

Thanks so much! Eventually I will make a blog just to share pictures and stories or whatever comes to mind!  I am looking forward to the upcoming sale, the horses should be shipping in next Wed or Thurs and start showing either Thurs or Fri. I am trying to figure out which days I am going. My husband works days, and I have my 4yo daughter at home with me during the days. Good thing he is off Sunday during the 'select sale.' So looks like I'll have to talk my SIL into sitting a few days for me. I do make $$ during the sales when I get sale toppers, etc. -- for media publication, and sometimes I get lucky and someone says 'hey can you get a picture of so and so.' Sometimes you can make $200 a day easily. But of course $$ isn't why I do it, but it's nice when I can get paid back for gas, food and paying the SIL to watch my daughter.

The sale horses are so gorgeous. The farms spend all summer long exercising them, grooming them, corrective trimming, etc. They stay in all day and out all night so the sun doesn't bleach their hair. They have to be taught to stand correctly and walk in straight lines. It's really hard work, but it can pay off for the workers. Sometimes the 'big dogs' will give them tips, and usually if a farm sells well, they will give their workers some kind of a bonus - a day off w/pay, or bonus check. Plus you typically make a LOT more $$ when you work the sales anyway. I think the last farm my husband worked the sales for he was bringing home <after taxes> $1000 a week, plus the farm paid for breakfast/lunch/drinks each day.

Sales are LONG days, you get in about 5am depending on how many horses, everyone is bathed each morning, stalls are picked, walking rings outside the barns are raked and cleaned so they look 'perfect', and then when the day starts for showing usually after 8 or 9am, it doesn't stop until 5pm. Horses are brought out as they are asked for, so the hard part on the horses is the fact they are in and out of their stalls all day. It makes them highly irritable.

But honestly, nothing can really prepare them for the sales...

I've had some near misses a time or two. I saw one guy nearly get kicked in the forehead, horse missed him by a 1/4 of an inch maybe not even that! 
But they are babies really, and it's usually the scariest thing they've ever experienced as most never leave the farm they were born on until the sale.

Anyone can go to the sale to watch and look around, if your ever in the Lexington area during a sale, it's an experience  But I always ALWAYS warn people that have asked me about going, you MUST be aware of your surroundings at all times. Usually, when I am photographing a horse, even if it's just a random horse being shown to someone else <my favorite kind of shots really!>, I kinda keep one eye on the horse I am photographing and the other looking at the reflection of my LCD screen so I know what's going on behind me.

I went to the 2006 September sale...browsed around and I was 3 weeks out from having my youngest daughter LOL Everyone told me I must have been a sale addict to be trodding around, in the rain too, with my old point and shoot camera...9 months pregnant...LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

WOW they are beautiful!  My Mom used to prep the Keeneland sale horses. She also worked at Churchhill Downs.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

Gorgeous photos! I love these threads of yours!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*



Lost Prairie said:


> WOW they are beautiful!  My Mom used to prep the Keeneland sale horses. She also worked at Churchhill Downs.


Very cool  Did she prep for any particular farm? My husband worked the sales for several years, but hasn't done them for a while now - he prepped yearlings last year but opted to not work the sale for that farm.



KW Farms said:


> Gorgeous photos! I love these threads of yours!


Thanks so much  I always worry I'll bore you all to death :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

Just thought I'd post that Havre De Grace raced the boys for the first time in the Woodward Stakes <talked about this in the Rachel thread>. Only one other filly had ever won that race, which was Rachel Alexandra in 2009.

Havre went out and proved she is a champ by beating a nice group of 3yo colts/older males. It was a thrilling race! And she has made her own bid in horse racing history.

It's nice that her sire, Saint Liam was able to have such a wonderful runner from his only crop. He was a nice racehorse, and died so young  <He was spunky being led to the barn, reared, fell and broke his hip  >.

Here's a link to the video in case anyone wants to see it  She is #6


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

HAVRE IS ABSOLUTLY STUNNING!! Love those hips :shocked: :drool:

I love your pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

It's late and I've been sitting here watching old races on youtube  I came across a video of a mare I saw go through a sale in the fall of 2009.

Check out how much she sold for, it was so unreal! We knew she'd be the sale topper, but wow... They were bidding a $1,000,000 at a time for her.

Better Than Honour - she was in foal to a top stallion. Her daughter, Rags to Riches was a 3yo champ and won the Belmont Stakes against colts <beating CURLIN who was 2x horse of the year!>, then she had another Belmont stakes winner too! Jazil  





The upcoming sale I am going to is at Keeneland racecourse, while that sale was at Fasig Tipton. Both sales grounds hold sales in November right on top of each other, it makes for a busy, yet exciting time, although I have to give the edge to Fasig Tipton


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

Well today is my first day at the sale! I can't wait! It's going to be warmer and the clouds might even part for a partly cloudy sky at some point! We haven't seen the sun in 6 days!
I won't be out long today, as I am planning to be out ALL day/night tomorrow! The sale starts tomorrow at 7pm, and I am guessing it won't end until after 10pm, just depends on how long bidding lasts for each horse.

I'm meeting up with a photographer friend whom wasn't going to come, but decided yesterday that she will drive in and stay a few days, so I am happy she decided to come! We've been hanging out together at the sales/races/farm open houses for about 3-4 years now and wouldn't be the same if she skipped this sale. We like to 'gang' up on the consignors...heh....As they say, go in numbers, LOL

I heard all the big shots were there yesterday already starting to look, including Sheikh Mohammed, the Irish peeps - Coolmore, and several other people as well. So we'll be on the lookout for them. They always dress sooooo ordinary and boring most of the time it's not always easy to pick them out of the crowd!
I do expect it to be VERY busy today. Busy is good, as I like to get the random shots of horses being shown to potential buyers, best time to get head shots  If they are really busy then tomorrow we can at some point have certain horses pulled out or stopped for us for the conformation shots.

I'll share some pics this evening


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

I'm really excited to see pics! I could look at them all night long!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

I have only been at the sale 2 days and I am utterly exhausted!! Spent part of Saturday, and then all of yesterday. Yesterday was a fun day, we saw many nice yearlings. I was out there about 10:30am, and didn't leave until 11pm! We looked at yearlings, chatted with people until about 4pm. My friends left for a bit, and I grabbed my first real meal of the day in the sales pavillion dining room...it's expensive, but oh so good! I went into the sales pavillion to get my spot about 6pm, so glad I did. Sale started a few minutes after 7pm, and we went through hip #106. 2 horses sold nicely, $1,400,000 and $1,200,000. Several others sold for more than $500,000 a few of those close to the million dollar mark.

Tonight at 7pm is the second session of the select sale. There are some really nice horses selling tonight and I am taking a stab that the true sale topper might be coming from tonight's session.

I was going to spend all day out there today, but I'm having a sale hangover from the late night last night LOL 
I may not go out until this afternoon as it will be another late night. I'm planning to spend much of tomorrow out there and possibly some time on Wed.

I've seen a lot of the big trainers, I guess Sheikh Mohammed isn't here this year, so the article I read that he was here was wrong. Explains why we hadn't seen him! But, his brother is here and I believe he bought 3 horses last night. 
The good thing is a lot of domestic buyers are really active, that's GREAT.

I haven't really put any pics up, just the random stuff I got on Saturday. Hoping to try and get pics up soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

I am exhausted. Whew! I spent about 4 or 5 hours out on Saturday. The first day never seems to be a real accomplishment LOL But it was fun nonetheless. Sunday I went out at 10:30am and didn't leave until 10:30pm! I met up with my friend and we got pictures of several horses on our short list. 1 of those happened to be the 2nd highest priced horse in the first day of the sale.
I lounged in the dinning room for about 2 hours before the sale started. Ok so I wasn't lounging, haha... I was working on pics on my laptop and uploading to a site I do some work for. The first day of the sale was from 7pm-10:30pm, I spent that entire time standing elbow to elbow with photographers, taking pictures with a handheld camera set up that weighs about 10lbs....whew.

I didn't go out to the sale during the day on Monday, I really lost a lot of 'ground' so to speak, but I had my 4yo home with me. Instead I went in the afternoon, met up with my friend and we lounged in the dinning room chatting/hanging out until the sale started at 7pm. Stayed again until 10:30pm.
Yesterday morning I was back out at 9am. I picked a handful of horses from my list to photograph, and one of those was the sale topper from yesterday! Wow don't I feel like I know something about this stuff...LOL Not always easy to pick the sale topper, especially in this wide open sale.

I am undecided if I am going out today. I'd love to go out, but I am exhausted and I do have my daughter. I might take her up and sit outside the sales pavillion for a while, but not sure. I enjoy it out there, watching the horses walk up to the sales pavillion. The sun is at an angle that makes for nice pictures.

I haven't really uploaded much of anything to my albums on my site, but when I do I'll share some. Right now I am editing sale ring shots. The only complaint I have at all is my camera kept trying to focus on the horse head posts around the outside of the ring, and that made it very frustrating, and I lost a lot of good shots because the horses weren't in focus! This is the first sale I've used this camera. I changed my focusing points, but still had some issues. However, yesterday I stood about 2ft to the left of where I had to stand Sun/Mon nights and it wasn't so bad, so next time I'll avoid the spot I was in.

The bad thing about these long sales is the fact...it's highly addicting. I feel the urge to be out there all the time, every day. I keep trying to tell myself that I can't get them all, but wow, I'd sure love to try!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

I think it must be a lot like when I was at Nationals - I just didnt want to leave even if I had to for different reasons. I enjoyed all aspects of seeing the goats.

Im sure the horses are gorgeous


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*

Whew...what a week! From staying busy at the sale, to having the whole 'inner ear' drama! I didn't venture to the sale today, but I'm okay with that, as I typically dont' go the last week of the sale. Mostly because I don't know what I would do with all those pictures LOL
I still have pictures from last Sunday to edit, but they are on my laptop and I am currently trying to get everything caught up on my desktop. 
I think I have roughly 2 days worth to sort, about 25GB give or take :shocked:

I did get lazy though, all I did was adjust the angle and/or crop, add a tiny bit of sharpness since I don't add much in the camera settings, and then add my name. So all of the images are pretty much straight out of the camera.

First, hip #1 Malibu Moon - Red Hot Bertie filly. I took care of her dam and granddam, so this was sentimental for me. Red Hot Bertie was a beautiful baby, very smart, and when she was a yearling she looked like a 2yo. She was my favorite filly, and she's done well so far as a broodmare. I am sad though, because her barn name would have been much better than her real name...we called her Bertie's Clever Cat...because she was so smart!
This filly sold for $310,000.









There is a new buyer in the thoroughbred world, Ben Leon Sr <Besilu stables>. He came into the sale looking to purchase 50 of the best fillies and colts he could find to start his racing/breeding operation.
Well as of yesterday he had purchased 55 horses for $35,875,000. 
Must be nice to have that kind of $$ to spend on horses....heh.
Nice thing is, he is based in FL, so it's nice there is a big player based in the US, unlike the Sheikhs and Irish and Japanese  Makes it easier to follow these horses when they start racing!

Ben Leon Sr. signing the winning bid ticket on hip #72









#72 Street Cry - Hollywood Wildcat colt $925,000.


















He bought one of my very favorite fillies from the sale, #207 Indian Charlie out of Proud Spell. Proud Spell was champion 3yo filly in 2008 and adored her, this is her first filly who is on the small side but oh so adorable with a curious, very sweet personality. The groom walked her right up to me after taking this picture, and she put her muzzle to my chest, and I just stood there rubbing her while she nuzzled me, curiosity getting the best of her --- with my camera of course LOL darling, darling girl  
I have more pics but they are on the laptop.









#87 A.P. Indy - Malka colt was the sale topper. I hear he might be headed to Japan? 



























I liked this filly, she has a great pedigree #116 Unbridled's Song - Silvery Swan 









I have more pics....again on my laptop <figures!>









My friend and I really really liked this colt, he was super nice to look at, seemed to have a wonderful personality.
#43 Bernardini - Brandy Rose colt <his sire is 'hot' right now>


















#147 Street Cry - Balance colt sold for $750,000. His brother was the sale topper last year and sold for $4,200,000. Obviously this colt wasn't built as nice as his 2yo brother, but he was still a looker. I am unsure but he may be going to Japan, which I am sad, as I'll most likely lose track of him  









I have lots of pics of him, but you guessed it...laptop LOL


















#153 Street Sense - Cappacino Bay filly. This is a sister to champion/top young sire, Medaglia d'oro. But, because she is by a young, unproven stallion <Street Sense son of Street Cry>, we did not expect her to bring a top amount. She sold for $200,000, reasonable, and could prove to be a real bargain.


















#196 Big Brown - Miss Forest City colt is from Big Brown's first crop of foals, and his first yearling in this sale - only one in the select part of the sale. Sold for a very reasonable $310,000.









Hall of Fame trainer D. Wayne Lukas, and Lane's End farm owner, Will Farish. Lane's End is one of the most successful thoroughbred farms in the world.









D. Wayne Lukas inspecting a yearling at the Denali farm consignment.









Trainer Todd Pletcher....texting away...hehe...









Owners Roy <middle> and Gretchen Jackson inspecting hip #104, whom they didn't buy, but I wish they had! 
You might have heard of them, as they were the owners of Barbaro. WONDERFUL people.









Buyers inspect #55 Street Sense - Delta Princess filly who went on to sell for $650,000. 









#160 Street Cry - Commodities colt has something to say about the sale...heh...









But then so did #54 a Medaglia d'oro filly









Cordell Anderson is a longtime employee of the sales, he is a handler, and if you look at my pics in the sales ring, typically you'll see him. There are 3 other regular handlers and they all take turns showing the horses during bidding. 
Cordell is a horseman, plain and simple. He works for Taylor Made sales consignment when he's not in the sales ring, but also travels around to work for other people as sales are his main job. If I had a horse in the ring, this is the man I'd want showing it. 









#804 Medaglia d'oro - For All You Do colt is a full brother to a horse I love named Warrior's Reward. The man who bought him was also the person looking at him when I took this picture. I was so happy, as I can touch basis on how this colt is doing. 









And then there are those moments....this is WHY I always...ALWAYS stress to people attempting the sales for the first time to always watch your back and stay alert...









































































Thankfully no one I saw got seriously hurt. A handler got kicked in the back by the horse she was holding, she was okay. Then yesterday morning one of the guys who follows the horses to the sales ring, helps do final touch ups, business, etc. bent down to clean a back foot and the filly kicked him in the head and well it wasn't pleasant. He was okay, thank goodness, and resumed work. He is a retired jockey...those guys are invincible LOL

However...one filly, if I could give her a name it would be.... Give Her Wings

This filly spent more time in the air than any filly I've ever seen. The handler said she was a monster, very high strung, so much so she's already broken one halter. I have so many pictures of her up in the air, so I just stuck with a few...
#231 Raven's Pass - Rhiana filly AKA my nickname...Give Her Wings <haha...>























































And a sequence.... the handler was experienced and had no problem, I think she was actually having fun with this filly LOL She ended up having to use a lip chain on her though, and she calmed right down...

Another reason to be ALERT! Crazy fillies LOL









One of the few 'quiet' shots I got of her









Whew...so the only thing that upset me at all was the focusing issue I had in the sales ring...It's hard to photograph in there, but apparently my camera is infatuated with the little horse heads on the posts around the ring, no matter how much I changed my focusing points, thats where it wanted to focus. Although I noticed if I stood about 2-3 steps to the left it wasn't such an issue. Win some...lose some, overall I am fine with what I got.

I'll share more when I am not so tired. If you care to browse the 582 pictures I've added so far, here is a thumbnail link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiersha ... 555816515/

If your brave and bored, or just plain horse crazy like me here is a more detailed look:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiersha ... 15/detail/

I'll ramble on more again soon!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What beautiful horses! And what BIG price tags! :shocked:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lost Prairie said:


> What beautiful horses! And what BIG price tags! :shocked:


Just 2=3 years ago when the economy was better...these horses would have sold for double! In 2009 I think we saw nearly a dozen horses sell for more than $1,000,000. Amazing what happens in such a short time span. But it gives the smaller buyers a chance to get quality horses, so I guess it balances itself out in the industry.

I'm looking forward to the November Breeding Stock Sales, those will be fun sales. There are a couple of major dispersals that will be interesting to follow. They sell horses of all ages at this sales ground <Keeneland Racecourse> and the one on the northside of Lexington <Fasig Tipton>. The one on the northside of Lexington is much harder to photograph though, it's darker, and the spotters <guys who watch for bidding> tend to stand in the way. 
Farms also have open houses to see their stallions, so it will be b.u.s.y.


----------



## MonicaH (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*



HoosierShadow said:


> There is a new buyer in the thoroughbred world, Ben Leon Sr <Besilu stables>. He came into the sale looking to purchase 50 of the best fillies and colts he could find to start his racing/breeding operation.
> Well as of yesterday he had purchased 55 horses for $35,875,000.
> Must be nice to have that kind of $$ to spend on horses....heh.
> Nice thing is, he is based in FL, so it's nice there is a big player based in the US, unlike the Sheikhs and Irish and Japanese  Makes it easier to follow these horses when they start racing!
> ...


I found this forum (and so your pix) during one of my regular internet searches scouring for info on Proud Spell and her babies. I "met" Proud Spell on the backside of Monmouth a few days before the Breeders Cup. She was vanned in with "my guy" Hard Spun. Boy the two of them could not have had more different personalities! Once in their stalls, he was making all the noise he possibly could announcing his arrival at the same time trying to get a bite out of each of the grooms tending to him, and she was at the back of her stall quietly playing with a mouse she'd found in the straw. Every once in a while she'd pop her head out and look over at Hard Spun as if to say, "Would you shut it, please?" Of course I followed both of these Jones trained horses when they raced. Much more challenging keeping up with them in retirement. Here is what news I've gathered over the years on Proud Spell: Spoke with Larry J at DE park in '10 and he said she was a terrific mom. They were a little worried about her gestation bc of her petite size but everything went well. After the birth of her first foal, she was supposed to be bred back to Medaglia d'Oro but he was "uncooperative" (I didn't ask for clarification on that lol) so she was taken to Tiznow instead. That baby was another filly. She is now in foal to Bernardi and that foal is expected in the beginning of April. SOMEDAY I hope to see her at Airdrie. GM Tim Thornton gave me his card and said I could come and "feed her and love on her all you want" if I ever come for a visit. Ahh, but KY is long way from NJ......... unfortunately!! It's on my bucket list hahaha. So, thanks so much for posting these pix of Proud Spell's beautiful filly!! If you hear of any more info about her, like what they ended up naming "Hip #207 for example, I'd love to hear it. (email: [email protected]) Monica.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful....  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are wonderful! I always love your threads! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Fall Thorougbred racehorse sales approaching  -*



MonicaH said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > There is a new buyer in the thoroughbred world, Ben Leon Sr <Besilu stables>. He came into the sale looking to purchase 50 of the best fillies and colts he could find to start his racing/breeding operation.
> ...


Aww thanks Monica so awesome you found my pics on this forum! I'll definitely send you an email 

There is a small winter mix sale on Monday, I had wanted to go today, but it decided to be dark, and rainy  I MAY try to go tomorrow morning, or Monday for a while.
I like the Feb mix sale because it's small, and usually if you snoop around you'll see....BABIES! Some of them only a day or two old. I don't particularly like the idea of mares foaling at sales, but I don't think it's cruel or bad for the foals to go through the sale - as long as the handlers know what they are doing and keep a hold on mama and baby, they are fine. The foals are too young to know the difference between being dragged away from a field or being shown, so they just tend to go along with it...they don't know what 'normal' should be like yet LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love your pictures SOOOOO much!!!  :drool: I love it when you post them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Skyla I appreciate it! I'll have to go through and get some randoms when I get a chance  
I didn't get to go to the horse sale today  Rained all day long. Will be busy tomorrow most likely so I may have to sneak away on Monday for a while so I can go. Next sale/horse stuff for me won't be until April, seems like so far away!


----------

